# rats without tails



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

By request in another thread...

I have two young females (now about 8 weeks old) that I got from a rescue. The man there said they were runts of the litter and didn't get enough nutrition/moisture, and their tails fell off.

Here are pics of them:

This is Nubs, she still has a round extra "nub" that will likely fall off in time... The second pic is after a wild bout of energy and running/climbing, but I've been advised to leave it be as long as she is leaving it alone and it doesn't get swollen or anything abnormal (or more abnormal than it already is)

















And this is her sister Story:

















Although Nubs' "nub" seems a little oozie sometimes (which I'm sure will clear up when that falls off), neither of them seemed bothered or hindered by their "stumps" one bit!

;~) Kelly


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww they are too cute - in that last pic of story I just expect her to suddenly start wagging away!

Have you been given any additional care information? I read somewhere that tailless rats can suffer from overheating etc quite easily because they have less ability to release heat from their body (all happens in their tails)

I guess your girls have a tail of sorts, though. Hmm. Very interesting! Thank you for sharing


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww how strange.
I guess the only thing that having no tail will affect is their balance.

My friend used to have a 'hamster' which looked suprisingly like a VERY large (maybe a 1 1/2lb) male rat without a tail....


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Poor things.

I dunno, that first picture doesn't look like it fell off due to lack of nutrition.. I could be wrong, but my grandfather used to stub dogs tails for hunting. They raised dogs for forever and a day.. and that's almost what it looked like. Maybe I'm wrong! Still sad though.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

One of my rats, Yuki, only has half a tail. She was like that when I got her from Petco in october. I don't know if she was born that way, if something similar to you situation happened, or if it was broken/degloved.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Both of your rats have ringtail. It _is_ because of moisture and diet. 
You should read this and especially the Figures (case histories) so you understand it completely.

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ringtail.php

Your babies could've been easily treated when it was first noticed. Olive oil rubs and a humidifier could've saved those tails.

Now you are going to have to worry about the one baby getting infected and having to have her tail amputated.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

The guy at the rescue said they were putting Olive Oil on it, but it was too late by then, I'm sure. I've only had them for about two weeks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just keep an eye on the weepy tail. They should've sent you home with abs to prevent infection.

They are adorable babies


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks lilspaz for the info, i was kind of wary of believing that it was lack of moisture that caused that - i was thinking along the lines of abuse. so scary. poor things. that oozy tail should def be kept an eye on. otherwise i think they should grow up to be very healthy and happy rats. maybe even rat ambassadors for people who don't like those rat tails, without the physical deformities that breeding them that way can cause.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for putting the pictures up !!

"Nubs" tail does lok a bit sore maybe it sould get looked at. But really cute babies !!


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

so sad but ever so cute!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

they are so cute, but i guess the best thing you can do is keep it clean and give them lot of love and attention...


----------

